# Hot spots and food?



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My KayCee had hot spots often in her younger days. We did figure out she was allergic to mold spores, pine and live oak pollen, bermuda grass and fleas. No food allergies. But for some reacon, bu the time she was 6 or or so, she got fewer and fewerhots spots--tho we still ha live oakand pine trees, bermuda grass, occasionalflea and of course mold druing rainy season (if we were lucky enough to get rainmLOL) Never di dknow why they got fewer with age instead of incresing.

AND it is also pretty common from what I unerstand for a dog (or human for tht matter) to suddenly develope an allergy to omethint they had eten, been around or used for years. My Mom, in her 40's developed an allergy to bleach.

Sorru I couldn't be of more help. I HATE those dang hot spots.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

3 goldens said:


> My KayCee had hot spots often in her younger days. We did figure out she was allergic to mold spores, pine and live oak pollen, bermuda grass and fleas. No food allergies. But for some reacon, bu the time she was 6 or or so, she got fewer and fewerhots spots--tho we still ha live oakand pine trees, bermuda grass, occasionalflea and of course mold druing rainy season (if we were lucky enough to get rainmLOL) Never di dknow why they got fewer with age instead of incresing.
> 
> AND it is also pretty common from what I unerstand for a dog (or human for tht matter) to suddenly develope an allergy to omethint they had eten, been around or used for years. My Mom, in her 40's developed an allergy to bleach.
> 
> Sorru I couldn't be of more help. I HATE those dang hot spots.


I hate them too! And I hate to see him uncomfortable!!! Thank you, you were helpful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been very forutnate that my current dogs have never had trouble with Hot Spots as of yet. My two are currently eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensititve Skin and Stomach. They've been on it for almost a year now. 

My bridge boy only had ONE in his 15.5 years.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've been very forutnate that my current dogs have never had trouble with Hot Spots as of yet. My two are currently eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensititve Skin and Stomach. They've been on it for almost a year now.
> 
> My bridge boy only had ONE in his 15.5 years.


Oh! Thank you, Carolina Mom! I've been searching and even the Selects Versions had chicken--which I really would like to at least try to avoid...but this one does not have it!  Great, thanks a million!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My boys eat Purina One and only seem to get hot spots when they have been wet for too many days in a row. Old school brown Listerene heals them pretty quick.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

My first golden 'Monty' used to get hot spots every summer whenever he got wet. My solution may be a little unorthodox but it worked. I used to take some rubbing alcohol on cotton batten and dab each spot and they dried up within 24 hours. I told the vet what I was doing and he said that it was okay.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks so much, guys!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wagner was working on yet another hot spot this morning--so I ran out and got some of the Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach/Skin and pray it works. 

The good news is, I was concerned about my guys eating salmon--and two of the three (golden and lab) devoured it, dry--with no topper and begged for more. And ate it before the old food! 

I know I said I didn't think it was corn--but this makes two hot spots since starting the Euk, so now I have to really wonder. He's always been on chicken inclusive foods (for the most part) and although has had one here and there, never two in a month. 

I don't typically like to do a cold turkey switch, but in his case, I think I'm going to. In the meantime, I'm using Gold Bond and some spray from the vet. I'm able to keep them under control for the most part, but will take him in in the next couple of days if it gets worse. 

It has been pretty wet here the last few days, but he's only gone out to potty and come right back in. This one is at the base of his tail, which I've always believed to be an aggrevation to something in the food. 

At this point, it can't hurt to try.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie (RIP) got hot spots frequently in the spring when it was warm & wet and she still had her winter coat.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Odette3 said:


> My first golden 'Monty' used to get hot spots every summer whenever he got wet. My solution may be a little unorthodox but it worked. I used to take some rubbing alcohol on cotton batten and dab each spot and they dried up within 24 hours. I told the vet what I was doing and he said that it was okay.


Wouldn't that sting?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My previous Golden, Lucky, and now Buddy both get hot spots after getting bite b a tick. I remove the tick and then within 24 hrs a hot spot develops it that spot. I shave the hair off and then use slightly dilated hydrogen peroxide and it works for me generally. Dries them right out. Buddy has a hot spot on his right back leg at the ankle from a dog tick that he keeps aggravating but licking it, hitting it on things, etc. So now I must keep it covered so it is not drying out well but he won't do a satellite dish collar. The vets off tried it when he was neutered and he freaked out.

The hot spots are not food related for mine.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

SIL's golden was getting them constantly in the same spot on his back. I can't even remember a time when he didn't have a huge red sore. She tried a lot of topical treatments and even pred and antibiotics. They would clear up while on meds and come right back as soon as the med were gone. She had always fed him SD. She finally switched food to Blue Buffalo and the hot spot is gone. Not sure if it is the chicken or the corn but so far she is very happy with the BB. She is really scared that it too will be recalled but really doesn't want to switch foods because this is the only food that he has done really well on. 
Anyway, I hope that it is a food problem that can be solved by just switching foods. 
Please continue to post about his progress. I would really like to know if the purina pro plan solves your problems.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, Goldhaven. I surely will. With the pro plan Sensitive, I have cut out the chicken and corn, so here is to hoping. Will keep you posted and thanks to everyone for the thoughts. I appreciate you all!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady stopped getting hot spots and ear infections when I switched him to Wellness Core. MacKenzie has never had a problem, and has been on Wellness Core most of her life too.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> Brady stopped getting hot spots and ear infections when I switched him to Wellness Core. MacKenzie has never had a problem, and has been on Wellness Core most of her life too.


Thank you for your input. I will keep this in mind--I have tried regular Wellness in the past and they wouldn't eat it. But if I need to find another in the future, perhaps they would accept Core.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wagners Mom said:


> Wagner was working on yet another hot spot this morning--so I ran out and got some of the Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach/Skin and pray it works.
> 
> The good news is, I was concerned about my guys eating salmon--and two of the three (golden and lab) devoured it, dry--with no topper and begged for more. And ate it before the old food!
> 
> ...


When I switched foods for Brady with the huge hot spot we were dealing with, I did do it cold turkey, no issues. I had once read somewhere when you are switching between the premium all natural dog foods that you can do it cold turkey.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> When I switched foods for Brady with the huge hot spot we were dealing with, I did do it cold turkey, no issues. I had once read somewhere when you are switching between the premium all natural dog foods that you can do it cold turkey.


Thanks cubby! I figure *if* it is the food (or at least it's not helping) it's better to get him off the old sooner rather than later. Fortunately, he's usually pretty tough stomached, so hopefully this will be non-issue. Appreciate it, very much!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

If it is environmental this is the time it will happen. My Cody had allergies every Spring. I wouldn't change food unless I knew for sure it wasn't environmental. You can find that out as the seasons change.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Our Buddy too developed hot spots primarily when it was humid, and he was in the water alot. We kept his fur trimmed fairly short on his belly, around tail, etc..in the summer for that reason. We used diluted cider vinegar on a cotton ball, and that dried them up fairly fast.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have found a definite link between food and hot spots. My Rowdy was also prone to problems with some Heartworm meds even after his food issues were resolved.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I had luck with salmon and rice formulas, TOTW (though probably not a good choice right now) and Solid Gold "Barking at the Moon". Both were high protein foods. Also you can use Witch Hazel to dry up the spots too, just make sure to clip back the hair around the spot as close as you can to allow air to get at it.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> I have found a definite link between food and hot spots. My Rowdy was also prone to problems with some Heartworm meds even after his food issues were resolved.


Interesting...even the heartworm meds? Yikes. 

I am not ruling out environmental allergies--but this is the 2nd hot spot since being on the Eukanuba--which is corn inclusive--and this is the first corn inclusive food he has been on in years. Way too "ironic" for me to "ride it out" and wait. 

He's maybe had one here and there, but never 3 in 8 weeks. Ever. Granted, they aren't bad, I get control of them right away, but still. If I don't get control now and it is the food, it'll get nasty before it gets better, IMO. I had to try. 

Thanks for the input/thoughts, everyone.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I have found a definite link between food and hot spots. My Rowdy was also prone to problems with some Heartworm meds even after his food issues were resolved.


To find the link to food, wouldn't it happen year round?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Not neccessarily. If your dog is allergic to food and then environmental allergies are added (in Rowdy's case he received several shots a month for environmental allergies until I started feeding him a diet that worked), hot spots and ear infections can follow shortly. 

In Rowdy's case (his allergy list really was extensive), once he was fed a raw diet for several months, his system was able to handle the environmental allergies without the shots - HeartGuard would occassionally push him over the threshold and he would have hot spots. But for him, just swapping the heart meds eased that and the last 8 years of his life he may have had half dozen hot spots - much, much better than his younger years.





Wyatt's mommy said:


> To find the link to food, wouldn't it happen year round?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Not neccessarily. If your dog is allergic to food and then environmental allergies are added (in Rowdy's case he received several shots a month for environmental allergies until I started feeding him a diet that worked), hot spots and ear infections can follow shortly.
> 
> In Rowdy's case (his allergy list really was extensive), once he was fed a raw diet for several months, his system was able to handle the environmental allergies without the shots - HeartGuard would occassionally push him over the threshold and he would have hot spots. But for him, just swapping the heart meds eased that and the last 8 years of his life he may have had half dozen hot spots - much, much better than his younger years.


Thanks! I can't imagine dealing with this. Poor baby! Cody's luckly were only seasonal.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Not neccessarily. If your dog is allergic to food and then environmental allergies are added (in Rowdy's case he received several shots a month for environmental allergies until I started feeding him a diet that worked), hot spots and ear infections can follow shortly.
> 
> In Rowdy's case (his allergy list really was extensive), once he was fed a raw diet for several months, his system was able to handle the environmental allergies without the shots - HeartGuard would occassionally push him over the threshold and he would have hot spots. But for him, just swapping the heart meds eased that and the last 8 years of his life he may have had half dozen hot spots - much, much better than his younger years.


Was Rowdy allergic to Heartgard or Heartgard Plus? Did you give the chewable treat? Do you know if Rowdy reacted to the active ingredient or just the flavorings? What heartworm med do you use now? Thanks.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I tried both HeartGuard formulas (probably the plus but it has been several years so I honestly don't remember) but always felt it was the flavorings. He did well on both Iverhart and Interceptor with just an occassional out break.

As mentioned though, he was a very allergic dog so this may not be a factor for most dogs.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick had some nasty year-round hot spots his first 2 years. Then Wellness came out with their Core and he hasn't had one since.
I'm not to happy with the current Wellness situation on food recalls but I have to grin and bear it. I guess.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Mick had some nasty year-round hot spots his first 2 years. Then Wellness came out with their Core and he hasn't had one since.
> I'm not to happy with the current Wellness situation on food recalls but I have to grin and bear it. I guess.


I hear you there. I believe the Core has never been made at Diamond, supposedly--but then again, I'm not real sure what to believe involving them anymore. Sigh. Such a mess.

Regardless, glad you found one that works and I will keep it in mind, should the Pro Plan not give me the results I hope for.  Thank you!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Wagners Mom said:


> I hear you there. I believe the Core has never been made at Diamond, supposedly--but then again, I'm not real sure what to believe involving them anymore. Sigh. Such a mess.
> 
> Regardless, glad you found one that works and I will keep it in mind, should the Pro Plan not give me the results I hope for.  Thank you!


I forgot to add that during the winter I add a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil to the Core. My house is all electric (electric heat) and it does dry his skin out. During the spring and summer if I brush him and notice white flakes I add it for about a week.
I get the same results with EVOO that I get with the expensive fish oil supplement. Plus his breath doesn't stink of fish.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> I forgot to add that during the winter I add a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil to the Core. My house is all electric (electric heat) and it does dry his skin out. During the spring and summer if I brush him and notice white flakes I add it for about a week.
> I get the same results with EVOO that I get with the expensive fish oil supplement. Plus his breath doesn't stink of fish.


Awesome. Thanks for the tip there! I keep lots of EVOO on hand for our cooking--so would be very simple to add a dash! Thanks!!


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I too am worried about Wellness being named in the recent recall. I have been so happy with Hunter's hot spots being under control with Wellness Lamb with Salmon (the green bag). I will keep a close watch on the recall situation and hope for the best. A lot of trial and error went into finding what I thought was the perfect food. My Golden boys are fit and healthy with beautiful coats and LOVE their kibble.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

bonacker said:


> I too am worried about Wellness being named in the recent recall. I have been so happy with Hunter's hot spots being under control with Wellness Lamb with Salmon (the green bag). I will keep a close watch on the recall situation and hope for the best. A lot of trial and error went into finding what I thought was the perfect food. My Golden boys are fit and healthy with beautiful coats and LOVE their kibble.


Not sure where you are located, but if *I* was feeding a product that could potentially be coming from Diamond and was very happy with it--I would:

Keep a close eye on the codes on the bags. At this point, the only bags that _should_ be a real concern are the ones from SC--and they will have a X in the code on the bag.

I would keep the bag, until finished with it, in case of further recalls.

I would watch my dogs very closely and suspect food as a possibility at the first sign of something being "off" with them.

As a struggler myself with finding the right food--I can understand not wanting to switch quite yet, if your food hasn't been directly affected. I would just be more cautious. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## ChopperJustin (May 11, 2012)

You stated that hes had a couple of hotspots for the past couple of months, but you also said hes only been on the Eukanuba for 4 weeks. Did he have any hot spots prior to the food change? What made you decide to change his food to the Eukanuba to begin with? If there was not a problem with the old food, is it possible to go back to it, rather than going cold Turkey into another new food?



Wagners Mom said:


> My golden (9.5 yrs old) has had a couple of hot spots in the past couple of months.
> 
> I have to wonder if maybe he has developed a chicken intolerance?
> 
> ...


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Wagner's Mom - I am located in SC! (transplanted here from NY six years ago). I order Wellness online from PetcareRX.com so I'm not sure where it is shipped from. With two Goldens, I order the 30 pound bag and pour it into the airtight container when I get the new bag in, so I did not have the bag code info when the recall was announced (live and learn). I plan to definetly keep a close watch on the recall data and most importantly, watch my boys. I believe (and hope) the chances are slim at this point that their kibble was involved, but I will monitor the recalls closely. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

ChopperJustin said:


> You stated that hes had a couple of hotspots for the past couple of months, but you also said hes only been on the Eukanuba for 4 weeks. Did he have any hot spots prior to the food change? What made you decide to change his food to the Eukanuba to begin with? If there was not a problem with the old food, is it possible to go back to it, rather than going cold Turkey into another new food?


(

He was throwing up and had loose stools on the last food. (Fromm). Excellent food--but I believe the potatoes weren't agreeing with him--or at least that is my best guess because it's the only ingredient I could link to each formula I tried of the Fromm--with the same results. Thing is, he did fine on it for over a year--but then slowly, but surely, it went downhill. 

After the Fromm, I tried Natural Balance (also had potatoes) and he was throwing it up. And then tried Chicken Soup (which they had all done well on in the past) and he flat our refused it. (Hindsight, probably because of the recent recalls). 

I went back to Eukanuba as a long stretch, because I fed it for a few years from the time they were pups, with great results. But it had been about 6-7 years since I had fed it--and after that I avoided corn/soy/wheat in their food. 

I'm a hot mess. I know. I am not proud of it--and I promise, when I find the right food--I am DONE and sticking to it!!!!  :crossfing


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

bonacker said:


> Wagner's Mom - I am located in SC! (transplanted here from NY six years ago). I order Wellness online from PetcareRX.com so I'm not sure where it is shipped from. With two Goldens, I order the 30 pound bag and pour it into the airtight container when I get the new bag in, so I did not have the bag code info when the recall was announced (live and learn). I plan to definetly keep a close watch on the recall data and most importantly, watch my boys. I believe (and hope) the chances are slim at this point that their kibble was involved, but I will monitor the recalls closely. Thanks for your input.


Well, Hi neighbor!  

Yep, you're like me--way too close to the problem plant to not be overly cautious. And hey, I understand--until this recall, I wasn't a bag keeper either because I pour in an airtight container as well. 

Fortunately, not all Wellness products are made in SC, so hopefully yours will continue to be as safe, if not more so! 

And now my facts are running together--but is Wellness one of the ones that said they are now done with Diamond? I know Solid Gold and Canidae are.  That would be great, if they were too!


----------



## ChopperJustin (May 11, 2012)

Here's hoping your latest change is the one that sticks! I went through this with a pug once that had symptoms much like Ichthyosis does to our goldens. The process took years!!! He ended up on a veterinarian prescribed diabetic diet, even though he was not diabetic, the formula seemed right to the doc and it took months for his skin/body to catch up to the change. Once the dust settled though he did finally improve, although his symptoms were never 100% relieved, he did feel much better on his new food. I'd suggest riding this food out for awhile and let him adjust. Hopefully he responds well to it. Good luck!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

ChopperJustin said:


> Here's hoping your latest change is the one that sticks! I went through this with a pug once that had symptoms much like Ichthyosis does to our goldens. The process took years!!! He ended up on a veterinarian prescribed diabetic diet, even though he was not diabetic, the formula seemed right to the doc and it took months for his skin/body to catch up to the change. Once the dust settled though he did finally improve, although his symptoms were never 100% relieved, he did feel much better on his new food. I'd suggest riding this food out for awhile and let him adjust. Hopefully he responds well to it. Good luck!


Thanks ChopperJustin! I'm going to give it 3 months and see where we are--and PRAY this it!! I'm so tired of it and my gosh, I don't think I can do this for years!!!! Thanks so much for your input and the well wishes! We appreciate them!


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> Well, Hi neighbor!
> 
> Yep, you're like me--way too close to the problem plant to not be overly cautious. And hey, I understand--until this recall, I wasn't a bag keeper either because I pour in an airtight container as well.
> 
> ...


From what I understand, Wellness severed ties with Diamond just before the recall was announced.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

bonacker said:


> From what I understand, Wellness severed ties with Diamond just before the recall was announced.


Thank you for clarifying! I remember seeing that now, but they are all running together!


----------



## Luna&WinstonMom (Apr 2, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've been very forutnate that my current dogs have never had trouble with Hot Spots as of yet. My two are currently eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensititve Skin and Stomach. They've been on it for almost a year now.
> 
> My bridge boy only had ONE in his 15.5 years.


Your Golden who lived to be 15.5- what did you feed him??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luna&WinstonMom said:


> Your Golden who lived to be 15.5- what did you feed him??


Purina Pro Plan, he also got fresh fruits and veggies


----------

